

Mortgage Market Collapse Threatens Nation's Banner Ad Industry - colortone
http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/mortgage_market_collapse
Thank God for The Onion.
======
nostrademons
I hope this doesn't prove as prophetic as The Onion's "Our long national
nightmare of peace and prosperity is now at an end" piece from January 2001.

~~~
colortone
Seriously...the "truth in comedy" here is that 37 PERCENT of all online
advertising comes from financial services.

[http://www.adrelevance.com/intelligence/intel_dataglance.jsp...](http://www.adrelevance.com/intelligence/intel_dataglance.jsp?flash=true&sr=105389)

Someone needs to address this sector of the online ad economy...

